# New Owner, Need Comforting Experience



## recluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Very Much Experienced Rat Owners,
I am proud to say that I have just welcomed two new male rats into my household. I have always owned small animals, and figured it was time to get rats, as I have heard that they make marvelous pets. On tuesday, 9-4-12, I purchased two very handsome boys, Pete and Patrick. I bought them both from Petsmart; along with a cage, carefresh color crinkles for bedding, a very large igloo, some recommended food, a water bottle, several chew toys, and treats. After setting up the new home, I put both of them in there, as they were homed in the same enclosure. They get along very, very well. Patrick is a very round and spazzy boy, who is lively and loves food and attention already. Pete(who is a few months younger) is very shy. He is constantly hiding in a space between his igloo and the cage. Whenever I enter the room, Pete runs to hide, while Patrick welcomes me. Pete has also bitten me twice. I am not sure if it was because he was mistaking me for food, or if I am just scary. I was reaching through the bars to pet Patrick and Pete ran over and just gnawed on my finger, drawing blood. The second time, I was trying to fix a toy in the cage and he bit my finger, again, drawing blood. Whenever I am in the room, Patrick will scurry about, Pete mainly just stays in one spot, hiding or sleeping. I have offered treats to them both, and each one of them takes the treat without any problem. Pete will come out for a few minutes, but any sudden movements or noises, and he will run back to his hiding place. Seeing as I have never owned rats, I am not sure what to make of this behaviour. I have, by no means, tried to get either of them out yet, because I know they need time to adjust. But are there any ways to help Pete not to be so anxious? ? I feel so awful, seeing him scared all the time. Also, do I need a litter box for them, or any other additions to their cage? Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Are you feeding treats through the cage bars? if so, stop immediately so the little rascal doesn't keep trying to grab and run with the non existant treat! Im pro gentle forced socialization so I'd have him in my sweatshirt or in the bathtub hanging with me for at least 20 min twice a day. One of my boys is terribly skittish but as of today, 3 weeks in to it, he curled up on my arm out of the sweatshirt for a snooze during free range! You lucked out with your other boy being so outgoing. Pete will learn from him. Also, mean as it may sound, after day 3 the rule was no treats unless they came to my hand to get it. Worked the same day. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## recluse (Sep 7, 2012)

That form of treat giving will stop immediately! And awesome, I'm going to definately try your suggestions. Thanks so much!


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

For sure.....rats have miserable eye sight and a nervous little guy desperate for a treat but terrified of impending doom will grab with force. Even if a rat takes treats gently through bars its a risky practice because it almost guarantees at least a nip here or there so its a huge no no. Can't wait to hear how you progress with Pete! Post an update when you have one!


----------



## LadyAithne (Sep 3, 2012)

My rat nipped me today for this very reason! Thought I had a treat. Didn't draw blood but thanks to this post and the experience I will not be treating that way again.  Good luck with your scared rattie. There is a great post under behavior about socializing timid rats - helped me a lot! 




Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Are they intentionally Fall Out Boy rats? Lol! Well I think the answer to this has been said, it sounds like a finger mistaken for food. Pet shop bought rats (or any animal) are usually a lot more nervous and skittish, but with some patience and maybe a bit of trust training you'll notice a world of difference. Good luck with the lads!


----------



## coffeegirl (Aug 19, 2012)

Patrick sounds like my Latte and Pete sounds like my Mocha. Mocha used to be shy(still is, but not as much) and used to hide a lot, but she's starting to come out more. She plays and runs around in my room now, but will still run to a hiding spot when someone moves, suddenly or slowly. She has improved though. I think it's just a time thing, some rats are more scared than others. I'd say just give it some time. It may take a few weeks or a few months for Pete to get used to you. Sit in the room a lot(if you already aren't) and maybe throw in a few of your old shirts for them to sniff your smell. Like others said, do NOT feed treats through bars. If one of them bites you, squeak loudly.Try putting a bit of yogurt/apple sauce/baby food on a spoon and let them lick it off. This way, he can't run off with it. He has to take the food from the spoon that you are holding and he should soon to start to trust you and look forward to seeing you.
Hope this was helpful and good luck!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, if you are feeding treats through the bars I would stop immediately, as this encourages biting non existent treats (your finger, in short) and then just put some yoghurt on a spoon and open the cage door and let your rats come to you, the yoghurt should entice them, keep doing this until they are both comfortable with you being there and such, then try and gently stroke them, you may find that Pete is much less scared and shy as he once, but just remember if you rough handle them from the start, then you will have to take it even slower because they will not want to be handled, my cousin had this problem with her little boy Peanut (he loves to be handled and played with now, he even rolls on his back for a ratty massage, and then does her nails, so funny, he is still tiny even a 1 years old, but when taking him to the vet, they said he was perfectly healthy, so I don't know why he is about half the size of all her other 1 year olds, haha, that's why we called him Peanut). Peanut was from a place called Pets @ home, the lady there had snuck him into the back and put him in a poorly ventilated tank, and because my cousin USED to run a rat pickup kind of thing (it got to much work, and she felt like she couldn't look after loads of rats, so now she has around 17 last time I checked lol, but she still does take them in, just not as often as she did) but anyway, the lady locked the back room door, and called up my cousin, and said that if this little baby rat wasn't bought in the next hour, then the poor thing would be fed to their snakes, and she didn't want that to happen, so my cousin went round and picked him up, when she got him home and put him a medium size cage that she uses for all her baby rats (this was a spare one, but she did have some babies she intended to introduce him to) in the nursery (hehe, so cute in that room, loads of tiny ratties hehe) he wasn't very tame and he did exactly what Pete is doing now, so she decided to do an introduction with another lone baby rat she picked up last week (called Alfresco, or Fresco for short) he was around 7 weeks old, so in the bathtub, everything went fine. They were great buddies and still are. However Alfresco was amazing he loved cuddles and loved snuggling up to her two cats (well, only one of them because the other doesn't really appreciate it, but they ride around on the more accepting one, Misty) but Peanut just wouldn't have it, he nipped and bit and my cousin had no idea what to do, so she decided to go to a lady that lives 20 minutes from her house who helps to tame them. And whatever that woman did, worked miracles he suddenly turned into a different rat! My cousin said she did some yoghurt training and then suddenly he loved her and everyone, he is simply a wonderful rat  and all I can say is, good luck putting him back in the cage, because he literally won't LIttle Pea (as everyone calls him) just loves sleeping in your sleeve and if you try and put him back, he nibbles your finger (doesn't hurt just a little bit of a feeling when you get your thumb and scratch your finger with the nail. Just keep trying, if an old lady can do it, so can you! Good luck  


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## recluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for all the wonderful feedback! I stopped feeding through bars, and started feeding them up close and through the cage. I started to put my hands in the cage, no bites from either rat  Last night was the first night that I got them out. I let them both run around my room, while I cleaned their cage. Patrick is just so easy going and loves attention. Pete would constantly run back into his cage and hide whenever he got a bit nervous or scared, but he would always come out on his own accord. A lot of rewarding treats have been given  But, I have already noticed a change in him. He is starting to come out of his hiding spots and run about his cage more while I am in my room. He also hasn't attempted to bite me when I pick him up. As of right now, I am holding him in an old hoody and he is going about his business, grooming and exploring my lap. He still is skittish, but so far, we are making great improvements! And I have all of you to thank! Will be posting some pictures of them soon! Thanks again!


----------



## recluse (Sep 7, 2012)

Babs said:


> Are they intentionally Fall Out Boy rats? Lol!


Yes, as a matter of fact they are!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> Yes, as a matter of fact they are!


Good choice!  I used to love FOB. ^_^


----------

